# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Jouti, donne la patte en espérant que quelqu'un l'emmène (Serbie)

## rea

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Jouti
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *Jouti*
Sexe: mâle
DDN : 2007
Race : X 
Poids : env.15kg
Stérilisé: oui

Histoire:
Jouti a une histoire ordinaire. Il a été trouvé dans le village ou se trouve le refuge, un jour, et est venu habiter au refuge.

Caractère:
Jouti est discret, et en retrait. On peut le trouver perché sur sa niche guettant une âme charitable qui lui donnerait quelques calins Jouti adore donner la patte.

Chiens  Ok.
Chats Pas testé.
Autres animaux - Pas testé
Enfants  Pas testé

Jouti est sous l'association Mukitza
ADOPTION seulement

Pour que Jouti arrive en France, il faudra qu'il s'écoule pas mal de temps à cause des papiers nécessaires et le temps d'organiser son transport, son adoptant devra donc être patient 

Frais d'adoption: 200 qui serviront à rembourser une partie des frais 

Contact: rea_612@hotmail.com

Diffusion ok du texte précis de l'annonce

Note perso : Jouti mérite tellement sa place au soleil après toutes ses années et cette attente..

----------


## loulouk

pour jouti





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/jouti-donne-patte-esperant-quelquun-lemmene-serbie-83016/][IMG]http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/773/jouti.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## OSKARETTE

ce pti loulou vous tend la patte...tendez lui votre main et votre coeur  ::

----------


## rafaela13

JOUTI vous attend  ::

----------


## rea



----------


## rafaela13

Jouti est toujours au refuge ! Il attend qu'on le remarque !

----------


## josiane

Il est magnifique  ::  ptg.

----------


## josiane

Des nouvelles  ::

----------


## rea

Toujours là  :Frown:

----------


## véro.

Qui va fondre devant son regard implorant ..........



 __

----------


## rafaela13

Personne pour lui aux dernières nouvelles  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## fafa38

Je ne sais pas si ça peux aider, mais son regard de chat potté ma particulièrement touchée.
Voilà un petit croquis de lui que j'ai partagé sur ma page facebook.

En espérant qu'il trouve des adoptants !

----------


## rea

Waouh! Fafa merci, c'est magnifique!! MERCI

----------


## poppo

Up pour ce chien magnifique.....

----------


## Lilouminou5

Il a l'air tellement touchant je prends sa banniere .  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Lilouminou5

+1

----------


## Daysie433

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ighlight=jouti






> *REA :
> Jouki chéri attend toujours!
> C'est un loulou génial, il mérite sa chance!*





> * lili03 le Mar 5 Nov 2013 - 23:49*
> 
> *Beau, beau et beau ! un ange ce loulou .... personne pour lui ??? 
> 
> diffusion FB aussi : https://www.facebook.com/lysiane.sauvagemarchand*

----------


## rea

Toujours RAS pour le beau Joujou

----------


## Lilouminou5

n'oubliez pas notre petit Jouki .Il merite l'amour d'une famille .il est si touchant ::

----------


## Daysie433

Help pour cet adorable et magnifique toutou  ::

----------


## fredd

up pour le rouquin  :Smile:

----------


## momo

Une personne se propose pour JOUTI...voilà son message:



Bonsoir,

J'ai envoyé une demande d'adoption le 8 novembre pour Jouti ou Sirius (Roumanie) . Selon le chien qui correspondrai le plus au profil décrit dans notre demande d'adoption.
Je comprends que ces chiens sont en détresse et en attente. Je voudrai pouvoir porter secours à l'un de ces deux toutous !
Cordialement 
.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Bonjour, 
C'est moi même qui ai fait la demande. 
Ma proposition d'adoption à été accepter, nous n'attendons plus que de savoir si le beau Jouti est ok chats

----------


## momo

Merci Amandine de faire une petite place dans votre famille pour cet adorable JOUTI...
Ont attend la suite alors.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui on croise les doigts en attendant la réponse !  :Big Grin:

----------


## poppo

Oh oui qu'on  depuis le temps qu'on le diffuse , allez le beau Jouti, laisse les matous tranquille :: 

On attend les nouvelles avec impatience!

----------


## josiane

Si il n'est pas ok chats vous ne l'adopterez pas   ::  ?

----------


## Daysie433

mon Snif, caniche blanc venant du refuge de filémon, n'était pas ok chats du tout, il devenait fou lorsqu'il en croisait un dans la rue mais il vit en parfaite harmonie à la maison avec trois chatons accueillis à 7 semaines et qui ont 18 mois à présent

et dehors il pleure quand il ne voit pas la petite chatonne du voisin sur la terrasse et la cherche partout..........et mes petits chats dorment contre lui

----------


## fredd

Oui, pareil pour mon chien, adopté " non compatible chats" et qui vit avec trois.....cependant,nous avons eu la possibilité de le prendre en FA qq temps pourvoir comment ça se passait. Là, je comprends les réticences, car que  faire si ça se asse mal, une fois Jouti en France.....

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Si le beau Joujou n'est pas ok chats (qu'il se jette dessus lors du test), je ne pourrai pas l’accueillir compte tenu de nos nombreux chats, en accord avec l'association. Le risque étant de le faire venir, s'y attacher et ne pas pouvoir le garder. Mais il n'y pas de raison... Ce chien est si parfait ! nous croisons fort les doigts, c'est un réel coup de cœur.   :: 
De toute façon, nous savons que les conditions dans lesquelles sont fait les test sont toujours compliquées, mais cela donne une première impression.  
Je vous tiens au courant de la réponse qui me sera faite concernant le test.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui Fredd, c'est exactement ce à quoi nous avons fléchi avec l'enquêtrice qui est venu chez nous.

----------


## breton67

en ésperant tres fort pour ce merveilleux loulou

----------


## Amandinemathilde

J'ai envoyé un message à Rea pour avoir des nouvelles du test ... On espère fort que ce test sera positif pour que Jouti puisse être prêt au voyage pour le prochain rapatriement !  ::

----------


## fredd

Mais il y a un adoptant potentiel??

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Bonjour Fredd,

Oui, une enquêtrice de l'association Mukitza est déjà venue faire une visite de pré-adoption chez moi et ma proposition d'adoption à été accepte. Si le beau Joujou "accepte" les chats pendant le test, nous l'adoptons  ::

----------


## fredd

Oui,je confondais avec hiduc!!j aurais dû relire...savez vous quand le test sera fait?

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Haha pas de souci ! 
Non je ne sais pas, de plus Rea m'a dit qu'il était compliqué pour eux d'effectuer le test car ils n'avaient pas vraiment de chat avec qui le faire.
Cependant elle m'a dit qu'elle aller essayer !
Donc nous attendons impatiemment la réponse ! ::

----------


## fredd

J espère de tout coeur que ce sera vite possible!il est tellement attendrissant ce jouti!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J espère de tout coeur que ce sera vite possible!il est tellement attendrissant ce jouti!!

----------


## Lilouminou5

Allez Jouti on espére tous que ça va passer avec les minous .

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Le regard de ce chien est si craquant ...! Dès que j'ai une réponse je vous le dis

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Bonjour à tous,

Très très bonne nouvelle !!!!   ::   ::   :Pom pom girl: 

Réa à tester Jouti avec son chat Jazz... et c'est avec plaisir qu'elle nous à annoncé que Jouti n'avait eu aucune réaction n'y aucune agressivité envers le minou (même lorsque le chat lui a posé ses pattes sur la tête). Nous avons donc informer l'équipe Mukitza que nous confirmions notre adoption !!!  Jouti va devenir Grinois   ::  
 ::  Nous trinquons donc ce soir à l'arrivée prochaine du beau loulou !

Excellente soirée à vous tous

----------


## Daysie433

*quelle superbe nouvelle pour ce petit Jouti si gentil, merci pour votre si belle adoption et longue et heureuse vie à lui et sa nouvelle famille*  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Nous attendons la réponse officiel de Mukitza et vous tenons au courant ! Bien entendu nous continuerons à poster des nouvelles du loulou !

----------


## superdogs

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  que des bonnes nouvelles ce soir !

----------


## momo

Excellent...

----------


## poppo

Super soirée!!!! ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Bonjour à tous,

L'adoption est bien validée par l'association, c'est officiel ! 
On peut donc classer dans "Les adoptés et sortis d'affaire" !

Mon Jouti on t'attend de pied ferme  :: 

Bon dimanche

----------


## momo

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## fredon21

:: Génial!

----------


## Lilouminou5

SUPERSUPER ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## josiane

::  ::  ::

----------


## France34

C'est pour quand, l'arrivée de JOUTI ?  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

La date du prochain rapatrimernt en Serbie n'est pas encore fixée. 
Mais le plus tôt sera le mieux ! Je pense qu'il devrait en avoir un au cours du mois de février !

----------


## France34

Merci AMANDINE MATHILDE  pour son adoption ! ::  Vivement le mois de février! ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oh oui vivement qu'il arrive ! Son coussin l'attend déjà  ::

----------


## Belyviel

Longue et heureuse vie dans ta nouvelle famille Jouti  ::

----------


## breton67

Jouti  ::

----------


## superdogs

On en sait un peu plus sur la date d'arrivée de Jouti ?

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Bonjour à tout les admirateurs de Jouti, 

Un prochain rapatriement de Serbie est prévu pour début février. Il faudra que Rea communique les noms des petits chanceux qui pourront rejoindre leurs familles. Je pense que Jouti fera partit du voyage!!  :: 
Il manque également des personnes pour allez chercher les chiens dans les refuges, malheureusement je suis étudiante et ne peux pas aller en Serbie. 

Dès lors  que j'en serai plus sur son arrivé je posterai !

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Nous avons commence à acheté le trousseau de Mr Joujou (avec en plus un petit "serre tête" pour Noël prochain !) 
Le rapatriement serai prévu pour fin février, début mars (le 1 mars sûrement)

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Je devais vous tenir au courant de la date d'arrivée de Jouti. Donc voilà, notre loulou arrivera le samedi 1 mars en RP où nous nous ferons un plaisir d'aller le chercher !  :: 
Plus qu'un petit mois avant de pouvoir le prendre dans nos bras  ::

----------


## momo

Trop bien...merci

----------


## superdogs

Dans un petit mois,  ::  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Olympia

Un joli endroit au chaud pour pouvoir enfin poser tes patounes Jouti !  ::

----------


## France34

Merci pour les nouvelles de JOUTI, AMANDINEMATHILDE ! ::

----------


## breton67

meme plus un petit mois ,mais cela doit sembler une éternité ::  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oh oui une éternité. On suit tout les jours le post du rapatriement lol  !

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Jouti est bien arrivé hier soir ! Il était très peureux mais commence doucement à prendre ses marques ! C'est un vrai petit amour  ::

----------


## poppo

Bienvenue a toi Jouti!!

----------


## momo

Trop beau...

----------


## josiane

BIENVENUE EN FRANCE  ::

----------


## superdogs

Bienvenue sur un territoire ami.... je pense que tu vas faire partie, Jouti, des chiens trèèèèèès maaaalheeeeeuuureux !!!    ::  on espère te voir évoluer au fil des jours, via les photos que nous enverras Amandinemathilde, que je REMERCIE AU PASSAGE POUR AVOIR MIS P'TIT ROGER dans sa signature...  ::  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bravo et merci pour lui, il est très touchant. De futures photos seraient uper!!!!

----------


## fredon21

::  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui ne vous inquiétez pas pour les photos ! Il en à déjà une quarantaine à son actif !!! 

On avait quitté hier soir un Jouti très timide qui osait à peine se lever de son dodo ... et ce matin qu'elle surprise ! A peine j'avais descendu les escaliers qu'il me faisait déjà la fête ! Il ne nous quitte plus d'une semelle et passe son temps à nous donner la patte pour avoir quelques caresses ! 


Dans le jardin il est également beaucoup plus confiant et n'hésite pas à piquer des petits sprints. Nous l'avons également sorti dans la rue devant chez nous (harnais, collier et deux laisses, oui vaut mieux être prudent  :: ) à mon grand étonnement il n'a pas du tout eu peur des voitures ! 


Ce loulou est parfait, il s'entend bien avec tous les membres de la famille les 2 pattes comme les 4 pattes (chats et lapins)   ::

----------


## Daysie433

*il est magnifique*  ::  *on dirait qu'il sourit sur la photo
et il veut toujours donner la patte.......ce doit être un chien si gentil..merci pour cette belle adoption*  ::

----------


## France34

Qu'il est beau , JOUTI ; belle et longue vie à lui et merci à AMANDINEMATHILDE pour les photos et les nouvelles !!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

oh cette bouille  ::  :: bienvenue dans ta famille bonhomme 
pour lui avoir donné sa chance

----------


## Lilouminou5

Merci merci  de lui avoir ouvert votre cur   ::  ::  :longue route petit amour ::  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Génial, qu'il est beau, on le sent déjà détendu et en bonne compagnie avec la petite fille bien mignonne aussi :Smile:

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Bonjour à tout les fans de Jouti,


Jouti it est un chien extraordinaire c'est certain. Nous avons  fait sa première grande ballade hier. Il avait un peu peur a l'aller et avance tout doucement en faisant des pauses toutes les deux minutes mais au retour il courait presque devant. Depuis qu'il est arrivé il connaît déjà le non et le assis ! 
Que du bonheur 


voici des photos de note ballade !

----------


## France34

JOUTI a l'air grandement heureux dans sa nouvelle vie   :: .Merci à sa gentille famille  ::

----------


## poppo

Laissez moi deviner......Amandine a gauche et Mathilde a droite?  ::   En tout cas  :: pour cette belle adoption!

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui je pense que jouti est heureux est déjà bien attaché à nous ! 

Haha "Amandine et Mathilde n'est qu'une seule personne! (Je m'appelle Amandine et Mathilde est mon deuxième prénom) 
Vous avez presque raison selon le sens ou on prend la photo  ::  Amandine, moi même (la plus grande) et à côté ma sœur Agathe  !  ::

----------


## fabienne h

Merci pour les photos, et merci d'avoir osé prendre soin de ce loulou.
Du bonheur  plein ses yeux et les vôtres...

----------


## momo

Magnifiques photos,il est fiere JOUTI entoure de sa jolie maitresse!!!

----------


## superdogs

Ses yeux débordent de joie, il est magnifiquement touchant..   :: c'est beau de rendre ce chien si heureux

----------


## Céleste Paris

Il jubile le Jouti, vous êtes magnifiques !!!

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Voilà la vidéo que j'ai faite à l'occasion de l'arrivée de Jouti et de ses petits compagnons

----------


## poppo

Très émouvant la vidéo , bravo a tous les adoptants et Mukitza!  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*ben voilà, je pleure à chaudes larmes devant toutes ces petites bouilles inquiètes et leurs petits yeux qui roulent dans tous les sens à la sortie des cages*  :: 
*
malgré leurs peurs ces petits  acceptent qu'on les porte, les caresses et les câlins qu'ils n'ont pas du beaucoup connaître avant et n'ont aucune réaction d'agressivité ni de méchanceté, sont supers tous ces loulous *  :: *  et après quel bonheur de les voir en famille avec un beau sourire sur leurs truffes *  :: *merci à tous ceux qui ont permis* *que tous ces petits aient une nouvelle chance dans la vie*  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui ces arrivées sont toujours très émouvante. J'aime pouvoir les immortaliser !  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Ne vous sentez pas seule Daisy, je suis dans le même état...  :Smile:

----------


## Céleste Paris

J'ai connu ça il y a 2 mois quand je suis allée chercher ma petite chatte de Ceuta qui est arrivée par camion après un long voyage, ce sont des moments qu'on oubliera jamais

----------


## France34

Je n'ai pas pu voir la vidéo de l'arrivée de JOUTI ; peut-être est-elle uniquement sur FB ou alors c'est mon ordi qui flanche . Ca ne fait rien ! Que le bonheur de JOUTI dure longtemps ! ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Non la vidéo est publique et elle est sur dailymotion  : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1g...s-2014_animals

----------


## fredd

oooooooh mais mon dieu, j'avais pas eu les notifications!!!! que je suis heureuse de voir Jouti avec vous!! il a l'air encore plus beau et gentil que " là-bas". merci à vous ( et merci pour la vidéo, j'ai pleuré aussi)

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Cette semaine chez nous: 

J'ai profitédu soleil avec mes nouveaux copains chats, lapins et tortue ! 

"Allez on faut une balade, diiit ouiiiii" 


"Attends moi j'arrive"


"Je squatte les lunettes de soleil" 


"Regardez comme je suis beau !!!"


"Samedi nous sommes allez m'acheter un nouveau collier, en cuir s'iouplait" 


"J'ai ensuite passé la soirée avec mon pote, z'avez vu il est tout roux comme moi" 


"Le dimanche j'ai fais un petit câlin avec ma petite maîtresse !" 


"Et hop j'ai fais des acrobaties"

----------


## France34

Merci pour le lien de la vidéo : les copains de JOUTI sont encore un peu apeurés, mais ils doivent être contents d'être chouchoutés ! ::

----------


## Daysie433

*quelle vie de rêve pour ce gentil chien qui l'a bien mérité on dirait qu'il sourit sur toutes les photos*  :: 
*
il en a de la chance d'être entouré de si jolies filles*  ::  *​quel tombeur ce beau Jouti*

----------


## breton67

si tous les loulous du monde pouvaient connaitre ce bonheur  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

C'est un petit clown ce Jouti  :Smile:  charmeur en plus  :Smile:

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Deux Petites vidéos de la ballade de Jouti et de Toostsie (réscapée des hangars d'Orastie en Roumanie, en fa de transit chez nous) 






http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1j...outi-2_animals

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Deux Petites vidéos de la ballade de Jouti et de Toostsie (réscapée des hangars d'Orastie en Roumanie, en fa de transit chez nous)

----------


## Daysie433

*oh la petite tootsie n'a pas l'air encore trop rassurée pauvre petite puce, après ce qu'elle à vécu c'est normal*  :: 
*
quant à Jouti il a l'air plus à l'aise

magnifiques vidéos merci*

----------


## Amandinemathilde

"Jouti le bien heureux"

----------


## Céleste Paris

Jouti le pasha, il a tout compris  :Smile:

----------


## myri_bonnie

Moi il faut que j'arrête de regarder ce genre de post à partir du boulot, parce que je ne sais pas comment expliquer à mes collègues pourquoi je chiale devant mon PC. Ciel que la vidéo est émouvante et ensuite ces photos de pur bonheur... pff trop d'émotions. Merci, merci.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Petite vidéo qui cette fois ci devrait vous faire rire !

----------


## Daysie433

*géniale cette vidéo*  ::  :: *merci amandinemathilde 

c'est vrai que tous ces petits, même venus d'ailleurs, ont besoin d'un nouveau foyer rempli d'amour....d'ailleurs j'ai moi aussi une petite roumaine adoptée, ma petite ELFIE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde

En pleine sieste avec ma copine Tootsie ! 


Et dans la voiture direction chez mamie ! 


Aaaah trop chouette d'avoir une "mamie gâteaux" qui vous donne du Kiri !

----------


## josiane

::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Merci a tous pour vos gentils commentaires !  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Alors on ne voit pas Jouti dans cette vidéo mais c'est dans le même esprit. Il s'agit de la vidéo que j'ai réalisé  pour l'arrivée des petits roumains mercredi soir. Nous avons garder le plus petit "Anoki" en transit !








Aller un photo de Jouti quand même !
Vous avez dit flemmard ?  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

J'adore avoir des nouvelles de mon "chouchou", qu'est ce qu'il a changé, on le sent relax et plus sur de lui. Bravo les filles !

----------


## Daysie433

*voilà je pleure encore en regardant la vidéo*  :: 

*merci à tous ceux qui permettent que ces petits soient sauvés*  :: 

*et jouti toujours aussi beau*  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui Jouti a énormément changé il est beaucoup plus relaxé !

----------


## Lilouminou5

moi aussi je pleure c'est tellement formidable ce que vous faites pour ces amours  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Nous avons construit l'enclos de notre Tortue Soline, et Jouti nous à été d'une grande aide  :: 

Tadaaam !!! 




"Vous êtes invité à venir visiter l'enclos de Soline"


*Mhhh qu'on est bien au soleil*

----------


## Céleste Paris

J'adore avoir des nouvelles de mon "chouchou", c'est un vrai clown doublé d'une boule de tendresse mais surtout , on sent qu'il est HEUREUX. Bisous Jouti  :Smile:

----------


## momo

JOUTI.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Merci Céleste, merci Momo ! je transmets les bisous !!  :Embarrassment:   ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Voilà quelques photos de notre dimanche de Pâques :

Je me joint à Jouti pour vous souhaitez un excellent week end de Pâques 


"Cher papa noël,..."
-"Meuuuh non Jouti c'est pas noël c'est Pâques"
"Ah avec les cloches là ? Mais alors on attend quoi pour aller chercher les zocolats dans le jardin ?"


"Regarde j'ai trouvé une pouuule"


"Maman à dit pas de zocolat du coup j'ai eu un no-nos de Pâques"

----------


## France34

Quelles belles photos et quel beau no-nos pour JOUTI ! Bravo à sa maman ! ::

----------


## momo

Il est gate par sa maman ce petit bonhomme...tu es trop trop beau petit loup.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Mon chouchou a une bouille d'enfer, sur certaines photos , on dirait qu'il rigole. Tu es bien gâté petit bonhomme  :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

Jouti a eu une chance énorme de tomber sur cette famille   :: ! ça respire le bonheur par là !! ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Merci beaucoup à tous.  :: 


Jouti à de la chance mais c'est réciproque, nous sommes plus que chanceux d'être tombé sur cette crème de chien. Tout les jours nous nous demandons pourquoi personne ne l'a remarqué depuis ces longues années ... il est tellement parfait !!! 

Je vous joins quelques photos de notre ballade en forêt de dimanche :









"Et un beau sourire rien que pour vous"

----------


## Céleste Paris

Mais oui c'est une crème, il croise ses papattes comme sur la photo du refuge, mais là c'est + pour dire, je suis cool, tout va bien. Bisous Jouti joli!

----------


## momo

Ton sourire est à tomber  ::  ::  :: 
Amandine pour ce bonheur que vous lui offrez.

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## Céleste Paris

Toujours aussi craquant, il est de toutes les balades le Jouty, j'adore la photo avec le chat ( qui est aussi super beau).

----------


## josiane

SUPERBE JOUTI !  ::   ::

----------


## anniec

Adorable  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Hier cela faisait deux mois que notre Jouti a posé ses pattounes à la maison.  :: 
J'ai fais une petite vidéo à cette occasion 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ar...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

Merci de nous faire partager cette belle rétrospective des deux premiers mois de bonheur de l'adorable Jouti!  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Super ta vidéo Amandine, c'est vivant et émouvant, c'est bien de remettre d'où il vient car on l'oublie tellement vous respirez tous le bonheur. Je n'avais pas capté qu'il y avait un autre toutou, bien mignon aussi. Le chat me fait rire, je reconnais la posture de son altesse royale offensée  :Smile:  Jouty tu es GENIAL!

----------


## josiane

::   ::   ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui car à le voir aujourd'hui on à l'impression qu'il a toujours vécu avec nous !
L'autre chienne c'était Tootsie, une rescapé des hangars d'orastie en Roumanie, que j'avais en transit à la maison !  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oulala je suis en retard niveau photos par rapport au forum de Mukit ! 

Sprint de jouti 


Voici le montage que j'ai fais a l'occasion de l'anniversaire d'une amie sur le forum de Mukit !

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Notre ballade au parc 







Le copain lapin de Jouti, Zadig !

----------


## josiane

::   ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

Magnifique Jouti!!! ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Superbe mon chouchou, comme d'hab! j'ai aussi le coup de coeur pour Zadig, finalement le Jouti, il est ok tout dans la vie  :Smile:

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Jouti est vraiment ok tout, que ce soit lapin, chat, hamster ou même tortue !!!! Par contre il à un peu peur des autres chiens

----------


## anniec

Jolies photos. Merci pour Jouti  :Smile:

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Bonjouur les coupains !! 

Je viens vous annoncer une super nouvelle !!!


Dimanche on a accueilli à la maison le camion des rescapés roumains. Du coup je vous dit pas j'en ai profité pour me faire grattouiller par toutes les personnes venues récupérées un loulou ! 
Et puis ... et puis... deux chiens restés sur le carreau sans solution Loki et Diabolo. Diabolo avait tellement peur qu'il sait pipi dessus. Alors ba maman l'a gardé en transit 


Et puis ce soir on a décidé de le prendre en famille d’accueil  :: 
Voici une petite photo avec ma maman et mon nouveau copain

----------


## momo

Amandine,vous avez un cœur immense...

----------


## Céleste Paris

Oh pauvre petit bonhomme, il a une chance folle d'être tombé dans la bonne maison. Et Loki, il est devenu quoi? Jouti est tellement un chien d'amour qu'il doit être bien content d'avoir un copain, ils vont avoir plein de chose à se raconter... Les yeux de Diabolo sont vraiment touchants. Bravo Amandine, vous êtes super et Agathe va avoir une laisse dans chaque main maintenant  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

MERCI pour Diabolo ! Jouti est extraordinaire, quelles superbes photos ! Il a toujours l'air de sourire  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

céleste ---> Loki est en famille de transit et cherche FA ou adoptant !

----------


## France34

Merci ,JOUTI, pour les bonnes nouvelles au sujet de tes copains  :: ! Est-ce que LOKI et DIABOLO ont un post dans "les adoptions"  ?

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Je ne sais pas France34. Je ne viens sur Rescue que pour donner des news du titi ! 



 :: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHip...ature=youtu.be

----------


## momo



----------


## France34

Qu'est-ce qu'il a l'air heureux ce brave JOUTI ! J'espère qu'à son contact DIABOLO va être rassuré car il paraît encore trés craintif . Merci de l'avoir gardé en FA  :: . Je lui souhaite un bon adoptant ainsi qu'à LOKI ! ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Quel clown mon chouchou et qu'il est beau. Il est vraiment à l'aise chez lui, le petit diabolo est encore un peu timide, ça va venir  :Smile:  Jouti veut bien que Diabolo ait une caresse mais lui d'abord quand même !

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Voilà une vidéo de l'arrivé de loulous roumains que j'ai faite où on y voit l'arrivée du copain de Jouti, le beau Diabolo que nous avons rebaptisé DJANGO (sur la vidéo c'est le chien noir qui se fait pipi dessus).
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1v...i-2014_animals

et quelques photos de Yayou !

----------


## momo

Trop belle vidéo...

----------


## Liz23

Très émouvante la video ! Django m'a fait mal au coeur.
Merci pour les nouvelles, les photos (Jouti est super !) et la vidéo.

----------


## France34

Trés belle video ! Ces pauvres chiens sont terrorisés ; ils ne savent pas qu'ils ont une chance énorme ! Leur aspect a bien changé , ils ont été bien soignés par les personnes de Mukitza ! Merci à eux et aux adoptants ! Longue et belle vie à tous! ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci Amandine, c'est toujours très émouvant de regarder ces vidéos, leurs yeux sont déchirants...

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Pour la fête des mères m'a sœur avait mis des "cravates" aux deux loulous !
 

"Too faulous for you"


Nos ballades

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci Amandine de donner aussi régulièrement des nouvelles. Ils sont top avec leurs cravates  :Smile:  Jouti est toujours aussi coquin tendre à tendre la patte pour communiquer, quant à Django, c'est le jour et la nuit , il s'est drôlement détendu en peu de temps. Il a une espèce de pelade sur le haut du dos? Vous êtes vraiment une famille géniale ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

C'est bien normal de donner de ses nouvelles,  beaucoup de personnes ont suivis son post, ont partager pour lui, ect  :: 

Nan c'est pas une pelade, c'est une sorte de tâche de café (ça lui donne un petit genre particulier)  ::

----------


## josiane

geniale ces videos  :: 
qu'est-ce que sa fait plaisir de les voir heureux  ::  !!

----------


## momo

Toujours aussi merveilleux ce petit JOUTI.
Et son copain DJANGO...adorable lui aussi.
Amandine.

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Yayou va très bien. Il profite de ses journées à faire bronzette !

Photos prises lors de la communion d'Agathe 
 






"Moi heureux ? Vous avez dit heureux ?"
 




"Avec ma copine Soline" 



"On me demande ?"


"Oh oui gratte moi encore !"


Ballade avec le copain Django





Avec Agathe

----------


## anniec

Jolies photos, merci  ::

----------


## momo

Trop jolies photos...la noire et blanche elle est superbe!!!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Superbe Jouti, il a l'air très proche d'Agathe, comment va Django?

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui ils sont inséparable ces deux là ! 

Django va très bien, après un passage de tentions avec les moustachus. Il à compris qu'il fallait les laisser tranquilles ! 
Voilà deux petites photo du loulou !
 

Ils sont très complice c'est génial !

----------


## Pialof

Les photos sont magnifiques  ::  ça respire le bonheur tout ça !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Amandine, je me souviens de cette vidéo crève coeur de l'arrivée de Django qui de trouille s'était fait pipi dessus et quand je le vois maintenant, c'est un autre toutou, incroyable et la cerise sur la gateau c'est sa complicité avec Jouti! Petite question anodine, allez vous adopter Django  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Et oui ce n'est plus le même loulou ! Il à enfin retrouver la joie de vivre !
Pour le moment on le garde en FA mais nous ne sommes pas fermé à l'idée d'une éventuelle adoption !

----------


## Céleste Paris

Vous nous tenez au courant  :Smile: ........................ faites pleins de bisous aux 2 bonhommes le caramel et le réglisse

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Tt d'abord quelques photos du loulous en vacances dans notre pays basque natal ! Il à beaucoup apprécié les balades à la montagne, mais un peu moins la mer ! 














Jouti et son nouveau harnais !

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Et comme vous le me demandiez, Céleste Paris.

Nous avons adopté django  ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  *merci pour ces deux beaux sauvetages sur les dernières photos on les voit "sourire" merci pour ce grand bonheur*

----------


## fabienne h

Quel bonheur à chaque fois, on ne se lasse pas. 
On est passé au harnais Bodyguard ?  ah ah ah                            Il a l'air de prendre son rôle au sérieux notre Jouty.
Django est également très attendrissant.
A bientôt.

----------


## Lilouminou5

MERCI MERCI MERCI :: et bien sur: ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## josiane

photos superbes .......... vidéo également  :: 
merci ........ merci ..... merci  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Amandine, c'est la bonne mais alors la très très bonne nouvelle de la journée :Smile:  des photos de mon chouchou en vacances et l'adoption de Django. Merci à votre famille d'avoir donner un foyer à ces 2 amours.Avec un bodyguard comme Jouty, vous êtes à l'abri :Smile:

----------


## fredd

vidéo très émouvante!! merci d'avoir transformé cette adoption, déjà formidable, en double-adoption!! Django est métamorphosé!!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Jouti se porte très bien ! 8 mois et demi qu'il est avec nous, que du bonheur !







Django, tout pareil, il va très bien !


Et une petite vidéo de l'arrivée des chiens roumains du 14 septembre :

----------


## josiane



----------


## Céleste Paris

Django et Jouty, toujours aussi beau mais qui est le 3e chien?
Encore une fois, j'ai craqué en voyant la vidéo. Merci Mathilde

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Il s'agit d'un chien roumain dont j'avais la garde pour une semaine.

----------


## fabienne h

Pareil, merci pour ces moments partagés.

----------


## Daysie433

*merci pour ces magnifiques photos d'un bonheur retrouvé pour jouti*  :: *  et pour la vidéo très touchante qui fait pleurer à chaque fois *  :: *

tous ces petits aux regards apeurés qui sont enfin délivrés de leur enfer et qui ne savent pas encore qu'ils vont trouver le paradis !

aucune agressivité de leur part, une confiance totale et un amour infini à donner à leurs adoptants, je parle en connaissance de cause vue que ma petite Elfie vient de Roumanie et que c'est un amour de petite puce.....

ils sont tous si beaux et si touchants*  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Yummy63

De superbes adoptions  Ils sont géniaux nos Roumains

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui des beaux loulous ! Super la photo de profil de Diego/Leroy avec son copain

----------


## Yummy63

Merci beaucoup, ils s'entendent à merveille  :Smile:

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Bonjour tout le monde,

Qql news de mes garçons !

Bilan santé de jouti ---> Nickel 
c'est moins rose pour Django ---> Il à des bronchites chroniques (mais un cur en plein forme) et est aveugle d'un il

Django ne doit pas prendre frois à cause de ses bronchites et de son arthrose alors nous lui avon sacheté un manteau et pour ne pas faire de jaloux Jouti en à eu un aussi 











Nous faisons régulièrement de chouette balades entre Mukitziens 




Note à moi même : Ne jamais nourrir mon chien après minuit 


Et comme j'aime vous faire pleurer : une vidéo de l'arrivée du 26 octobre !

----------


## Yummy63

Comme ils sont heureux tes toutous
Django ne va pas attraper froid avec son beau manteau  :Smile: 
Et toujours de belles photos  :Smile: , la dernière est juste

----------


## Daysie433

*merci pour cette vidéo si touchante, ces regards apeurés de toutous qui ont pour certains vécu l'enfer mais aucune agressivité de leur part et des  avant/après magnifiques*  :: * 

merci à Mukitza et beaucoup de bonheur à ces petits .... ceux-là au moins sont sauvés !*

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Jouti, Django, et le reste de la tribu venons vous souhaitez de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !
Que la nouvelle année soit remplie de bonheur et de beaux sauvetages pour tout les petits encore au refuge !

----------


## Yummy63

ça ce sont de superbes photos

----------


## Daysie433

*merci amandinemathilde pour ces magnifiques photos d'un bonheur retrouvé pour ces deux petits
bonnes fêtes de Noël à vous et votre famille et merci pour ces belles adoptions*  ::

----------


## breton67

magnifiques photos , merci

----------


## Céleste Paris

Je pensais à mon chouchou hier en me disant, " ce serait bien d'avoir des photos de Noel de Jouty" mon voeu a été exaucé  :Smile:  avec un bonus, le beau Django ! Joyeux Noel et très bonne année à toute la famille 2 pattes et 4 pattes.

----------


## anniec

Joyeuses fêtes !
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## candy9

Joyeuses et fete et j'espère de tout coeur que d'autre vont sortir de ce pays pour etre aussi heureux et choyés que ces 2 beautés.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Merci à tous  :Smile: 

Céleste : Oui fallait quand même que Jouti montre son plus beau sourire devant le sapin de Noël pour sa fidèle admiratrice  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci Amandine et un gros bisous au petit bout de caramel et à Django qui a l'air d'être bien détendu maintenant. je me souviens de sa vidéo d'arrivée... Vous avez vraiment 2 belles merveilles à la maison  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Titi, Django et toute la familly vous souhaite une très bonne année 2015. Que la nouvelle année soit l'occasion de beaux moments de partage, et qu'elle soit remplis de belles adoptions !

----------


## Yummy63

Qu'il est beau ce loulou

Bonne et heureuse année 2015

----------


## fabienne h

trop beau
Bonne année à toute la petite famille

----------


## candy9

Bonne année 2015 et pleins d'adoptions pour nos serbes

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bonne année à toute la famille AmandineMathilde avec un bisou sur la truffe pour mon chouchou et Django ::

----------


## momo

Belle et heureuse année à cette jolie famille

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Une partie de nos heureux adoptés compilé dans cette petite vidéo que j'ai faite  :Smile:  







http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2g...ukitza_animals

----------


## Yummy63

Merci encore pour cette vidéo, elle est superbe

----------


## Céleste Paris

Magnifique et émouvant comme toujours, merci Amandine, bisous à Jouti et Django  :Smile:

----------


## Daysie433

*merci amandinemathilde pour cette belle vidéo de toutous qui ont retrouvé le bonheur, j'y ai vu ma petite roumaine adoptée Elfie à 4mn06 du début de la vidéo avec son bonnet de noël*  ::

----------


## momo

Génial tous ces loulous heureux aujourd hui...

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Ballades avec les copines !

Ballade des jeunes en forêt, le matin







Ballade des p'tits vieux au lac, l'après midi (Jouti à de la chance, il est entre les deux et vient donc aux deux ballades).








Bonne semaine

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

trop contente de voir des photos de Jouti et Django  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Une partie de nos heureux adoptés compilé dans cette petite vidéo que j'ai faite  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2g...ukitza_animals


Merci AmandineMathilde... le bonheur va si bien aux êtres vivants, humains ou animaux... je souhaite que l'avenir, les années à venir mettent au monde plein de jeunes comme vous..

----------


## fabienne h

Merci une fois de plus pour ces 10 mn de plaisir.
Du pur bonheur quand les histoires sont comme celles ci.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Et voilà, cela fait 1 an hier que tu nous auras rejoint Titi.  
Un 1 de pur bonheur avec toi, de looooogues séances de papouilles sur la banquette, de loooongues courses au jardin (ou pas!). 
Mais surtout de beaux sourires que tu nous offres chaque jour !


Un bilan plus que positif, certaines peur disparaissent comme celles des chiens "inconnus", d'autres apparaissent comme les changement de sols (mais Emilie m'a aidé à poser un nom sur cette crainte. Merci!). Tout suit son cour et nous continuer d'avancer ensemble, patte dans la main !


Joyeux 1 an chez toi mon Youyou !










*C'est également l'occasion de vous présenter la famille de Jouti, au grand complet* 
Certains que Jouti côtoient, d'autres qu'il n'aura pas connus...

----------


## Céleste Paris

Amandine, merci pour ces belles photos, j'ai toujours un coup de coeur pour ce petit bonhomme de Jouty. 1 an déjà !!! et Django, cette chance qu'il a eu que sa FA se désiste et qu'il soit accueilli chez vous. Je vois que vous êtes très "chats" aussi. Ce doit être super de les voir tous ensemble. Bisous à mon chouchou pour son anniversaire d'arrivée  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai oublié de dire qu'il est vraiment très beau !

----------


## Yummy63

Je me répète mais encore un joyeux anniversaire d'adoption à ton petit coeur

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Merci les filles  :Smile: 

Ahah oui je vois que Titi est votre petit chouchou Céleste Paris !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
En fait Django n'a jamais eu de famille prévue ! Un de nos transporteur à décidé de mettre dans le camion tout les chiens qui étaient en pension chez chez lui, même ceux sans Fa ou adoptants !

Oui très chats, lapins, hamster, tortue ! Très tout pratiquement

----------


## Céleste Paris

Génial de pouvoir avoir tous ces animaux. Mon rêve!
Est ce que tous les chiens que le transporteur avait embarqués sans FA ni adoptants ont trouvé des solutions?

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui tous avaient trouvés 1 ou 2 jours avant leur arrivées, sauf Django et Loki. Loki à été pris en transit par une personne, maintenant il est en FA.

Il y'a des photos de Loki ici  : http://associationmukitza.forums-act...t=rapatriement

----------


## josiane



----------


## Amandinemathilde

Qql photos du chouchou de Céleste et du papi Django !











Une très bonne nouvelle, le meilleur ami de Jouti est réservé FA en vu d'adoption !! Et devinez où ? Dans la ville à côté de chez moi ! Les deux copains vont donc pouvoir se retrouver. Ils ont été abandonnés ensemble devant le portail du refuge. Ils ne s'étaient pas quittés pendant leur 7 ans au refuge, jusquà que Jouti arrive en France !

_(le loulou noir et feu, à là gauche de Jouti)_


_Un donneur de patte comme Titi_



Titi et Djang' vont rester une semaine sans leur maman. 
Je pars en Roumanie, avec une amie, Emilie, pour l'association MUKITZA. Nous irons notamment visiter et aider les chiens de la fourrière de Pascani (d'où vient Django).
Vous pouvez nous rejoindre ici : https://www.facebook.com/events/616518438479225/

----------


## Yummy63

Génial pour le copain de Jouti

Sont beaux tous

----------


## Daysie433

*bon voyage en Roumanie amandinemathilde, merci de ces belles photos du bonheur et des bonnes nouvelles et de tout ce que vous faites pour ces chiens de l'Est*  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Merci pour ces gentils messages !

----------


## josiane



----------


## Céleste Paris

Oh merci Amandine, je suis très touchée d'avoir des photos de mon chouchou et de Django qui est bien touchant aussi.Contente aussi pour le copain de Django qui va avoir sa famille a lui. Bon voyage en Roumanie, prends soin de toi.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Titi et Django ont été très content de retrouver leur maman

Vu notre temps ... magnifique .... en ce moment c'est activité canapé  




Depuis hier soir, une petite puce est venue gonfler le rang des Mukitziens. La petite Léane 
Elle à été abandonné par ses maîtres. Lucian (un véto) la connaissait et nous l'a présentée durant notre séjour en Roumanie avec Emilie. Elle nous a accompagné depuis le jour de notre arrivée à Pascani. Etant déjà prêt à voyager, nous avons décidé de prendre la miss en FA en vue d'adoption.

Pour voir d'autres photos c'est ici : _http://associationmukitza.forums-act...hilde-depart91

_

----------


## Yummy63

Comme je craque sur Léane  Vraiment trop mignonne !
Jouti et Django aussi bien sûr :P

Plein de caresses à tout les trois

----------


## Daysie433

:: *une bien belle nounoursette*

----------


## Céleste Paris

OUHH moi aussi je craque sur Léane,quand tu dis FA en vue d'adoption c'est pour que tu l'adoptes? Ca se passe comment avec mon chouchou et Django? Je compte sur toi pour faire un reportage photos de ton voyage en Roumanie.
Elle est vraiment trop belle, une vraie bouille à bisous.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui c'est juste le temps d'être sur qu'avec mes chats et les garçons tout se passe bien. mais pour le moment c'est un sans faute. Et puis cette petite c'est mon voyage en Roumanie, j'aurai trop du mal à la laisser partir  :: 

Les garçons ne cherchent pas le contact avec les autres chiens, et Léane de même. Tout le monde s'ignore plus ou moins 

J'ai mis les nouvelles et les photos de notre voyage au jour le jour sur cet évènement : https://www.facebook.com/events/616518438479225/

----------


## Céleste Paris

C'est tellement émouvant de voir toutes ces photos et vidéos...

----------


## momo

Trop mignonne la petite LEANE...
DJANGO et JOUTI toujours aussi beaux

----------


## France34

Bravo pour la récupération de la petite LEANE ! :: Beaucoup de bonheur pour toute la famille ! ::

----------


## momo

Comment vont LEANE,JOUTI et DJANGO stp Amandine?
Merci.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Tout le monde se porte bien  :Smile: 
Léane est bien intégrée à sa maisonn 

Ballade en fôret pour Lélou et Titi






_Des photos de Django plus tard 

Vidéo de l'arrivée de Léane :
_https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...imals?start=10

Et une petite pensée pour 2 loulous que j'ai rencontré lors de notre voyaque et qui nous on quittés ... On continue de se battre pour vous les petits coeur  ::

----------


## momo

Leane est trop mimi...
Je reconnais HUTCH mais qui est le deuxième loulou qui n a pas eu de chance? Merci Amandine.

----------


## momo

Je suis toujours aussi émue lorsque je vois ces jolies vidéos de tous ces loulous qui ont quittés l enfer et qui vont ENFIN connaître le bonheur et l amour.....

Je vous souhaite tout plein de bonheur les petits AMOURS

----------


## Céleste Paris

Amandine, tu devrais faire carrière en tant que réalisatrice, tes vidéos en plus d'être hyper émouvantes sont très bien montées.
Mon Dieu, les yeux de Paco....
J'ai remarqué que quand ils sont au refuge, ils ont toujours les oreilles basses et une fois adoptés ou en FA, elles sont bien dressées sur la tête :Smile: 
Ils sont tous très beaux, bien sûr ton petit bout de c..., mais aussi Grey , Crumble, Fanny...
Bravo et pas que pour la vidéo  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Momo, c'est Tempe la deuxième photo.

Merci Céleste c'est adorable !
Oui le changement refuge/maison est vraiment spectaculaire ! 

Un an jour pour jour que Django est arrivé en France et qu'il à rejoint notre famille  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Titi, Djago et Léane vont bien. 
Quelques photos en vrac :

*JOUTI :*








*DJANGO :*








*LEANE :
*



_Avec Platon que nous avons en transit._


Lien (pour les personnes ayant facebok) de l'album photo du rapatriement du 28 juin :
https://www.facebook.com/amandine.va...7137198&type=3

Et un autre camion ce dimanche !  :Big Grin:

----------


## momo

Amandine pour les photos des 3 loulous trop mignons...
Est ce que MIMOSA rentre dimanche stp?
Merci.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci Amandine pour les photos de tes loulous, dis moi mon Jouty naurait pas un peu grossi ?  :Smile:  Djago est complètement épanoui et Leanne est toujours aussi trognon!

----------


## josiane



----------


## Amandinemathilde

Oui Momo, elle arrive dimanche. Hâte de la voir, comme les autres d'ailleurs ! 

Nope Céleste, Jouti fait toujours le même, soit un peu limite  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Fais lui un bisou pour m'excuser d'avoir osé imaginer qu'il pourrait prendre un peu de bidou  :Smile:

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Visite au véto pour les 3 loulous
Pour Jouti, grosse otite que nous alons soigner.
Pour Leane, extraction des dents prévus en août
Pour Django, tt OK

Nous allons partir vendredi pour deux semaines. Titi sera du voyage. Leane sera gardé par une amie et le Django par Tata Laurence, de l'asso Mukitza.

Pour les personnes ayant accès à facebook, voilà les photos du rapatriement de dimanche :
https://www.facebook.com/amandine.va...7137198&type=3

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bonnes vacances !!!!

----------


## momo

Bonnes vacances Amandine et les 3 loulous tout mignons

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Coucou à tous,

Nous sommes bien revenus de vacances. De très belles vacances dans notre Pays Basque natal en compagnie de notre Titi et d'un de mes chats !

Jouti à comme toujours était un super chien

*- Jouti en vacances - 
*














- Retrouvailles avec LEANE -




*- Retrouvailles avec Django -
*




*- Retrouvailles avec Platon -
*



Petit Platon qui restera à la maison  :Smile:

----------


## Daysie433

*merci amandinemathilde pour ces belles photos de vacances où tous sont heureux*  ::

----------


## fabienne h

JOUTI au pays basque.... et ses copains de divan !!!
du pur bonheur.
Merci MILLE FOIS
PS : l'a pas un peu pris sur les flancs notre Jouti ?

----------


## Yummy63

Encore une fois je suis fan de tout tes toutous

----------


## anniec

Super !  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

*Jouti, Django, Platon, Léane et moi même souhaitons de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toutes les personnes qui suivent notre aventure*

----------


## momo

ils sont superbes....

----------


## fabienne h

OOOUI merci, c'est vrai qu'il sont beau, "souriants".
Ca fait chaud au cœur.

----------


## Daysie433

*merci amandinemathilde pour ces belles photos du bonheur retrouvé pour ces petits
bonnes fêtes de fin d'année et meilleurs voeux pour 2016, à toi, ta soeur, ta famille et tous tes petits adoptés 

*

----------


## vmmiss

tous très beaux et touchants

----------


## Association WOF

.

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Le temps passe ! Voici quelques photos faites durant ces deux dernières années. Jouti se porte bien

----------


## France34

Merci, Amandinemathilde, pour ces très belles photos de JOUTI !

----------


## superdogs

::  quel plaisir de revoir Jouti ! Toujours heureux, toujours beau !

----------


## momo

pour ces jolies photos de JOUTI....

----------


## fabienne h

Rohhhhh
du bonheur à l'état pur!
Merci !
Moi aussi j'ai un petit serbe depuis un an aujourd'hui...
Je connais cette joie.

----------


## anniec

Merci  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

> Rohhhhh
> du bonheur à l'état pur!
> Merci !
> Moi aussi j'ai un petit serbe depuis un an aujourd'hui...
> Je connais cette joie.


C'est top Fabienne, adopté via quelle asso le bonhomme ? Vous avez une petite photo ?  :Smile:  

Voici quelques photos des vacances de Titi au Pays Basque (St Jean de luz, Itxassou, St Jean Pied de Port, San Sebastien ...). Comme vous l'aurez compris, nous sommes toujours inlove de notre petit gars !

----------


## momo

Quel bonheur de voir Jouti toujours avec le sourire...
Merci de nous faire partager ces beaux moments.

----------


## superdogs

Ah Jouti !  :: 
Toujours heureux, et ça se voit... bonne continuation dans ta formidable famille !

----------


## mamandeuna

Superbes nouvelles du beau Jouti, j'avais suivi son adoption touchante, de ce chien adorable. Beaucoup pleuré à son rapatriement.  :: 
Qu'est devenu son compagnon d'infortune, Diablo ?  ::

----------


## France34

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles et ces belles photos de JOUTI  ! ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

> Superbes nouvelles du beau Jouti, j'avais suivi son adoption touchante, de ce chien adorable. Beaucoup pleuré à son rapatriement. 
> Qu'est devenu son compagnon d'infortune, Diablo ?


Merci de votre petit mot touchant, nous avons versé nos larmes aussi à son arrivée. 

Notre papi Diabolo / Django est décédé le 1er septembre 2017 en fin de journée ... bientôt 1 an. Nous l'avons retrouvé mort dans le jardin alors qu'il prenait l'air ... Nous pensons à un arrêt cardiaque. Ce fût une épreuve très douloureuse et encore aujourd'hui nous avons les biens rouges en pensant à lui. Voici un lien (public) de son hommage : : https://www.facebook.com/amandine.va...112232/?type=3

----------


## mamandeuna

Oh non, pauvre Django  :: 
Il a vécu trois ans de bonheur avec vous, j'ai aussi pleuré à l'hommage.  :: 
Jouti a toujours l'air au mieux de sa forme. Dès son premier post il avait cette joie de vivre qu'il a toujours. 
Merci à vous

----------


## Amandinemathilde

[01.03.2014 - 10.07.2021]


« Jouti donne la patte en espérant que quelqu’un l’emmène »


Jouti, celui qui, pendant 7 ans, en Serbie, depuis le haut de sa niche en béton, a donné la patte aux bénévoles du refuge.


Celui qui en arrivant dans notre famille m’a fait découvrir la terrible situation des chiens de l’Est.
Celui qui nous a suivi dans toutes nos aventures, de la France à l’Espagne.
Celui qui nous a tellement fait rire avec son air de petit ours dans la Lune
Celui qui, a 14 ans, emporte avec lui une grande partie de notre vie de famille.
Celui qui était le chien d’une vie, le chien de ma vie.


Titi, notre chien donneur de patte, mon chien de canapé, mon chien dans la Lune, mon chien sourire.


Merci à toutes les personnes, de près comme de loin, qui nous ont permis de partager un bout de chemin avec ce formidable petit être.


Pour chasser les dernières images et ne garder que les meilleurs souvenirs. Bon voyage mon chien, on se retrouvera.

----------


## momo

Oh Amandine,je suis tellement triste d apprendre le départ du merveilleux Jouti...
Grâce à vous il a connu 7 années de bonheur, de joie et d amour et il sera à jamais dans votre cur. 
Doux repos petit ange.

----------


## mamandeuna

J'avais suivi la superbe aventure de Jouti, chien exceptionnel qui souriait toujours. Quelle belle vie entourée d'amour et quelle capacité de résilience chez nos poilus venus d'ailleurs.
Merci pour cette belle aventure partagée ! ::

----------


## superdogs

Je suis triste pour toi Amandine, pour ta famille... votre coeur saigne, et les souvenirs se bousculent... je vous souhaite très sincèrement beaucoup d'appui les uns sur les autres, famille unie que vous avez l'air d'être.

Certains poilus marquent leurs familles, d'autres marquent en plus les membres d'un forum......

Jouti, un chien dont j'ai revu les images de l'arrivée avec beaucoup d'émotion... et aussi découvert son museau blanchi avec la même émotion...

----------


## fredon21

Si triste pour vous  ::  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

De tout coeur avec vous.

Que la petite âme de Jouti soit dans la lumière.

Son amour est toujours avec vous.

----------


## vmmiss

repose en paix, courage à ta famille <3

----------


## GADYNETTE

je partage votre peine. que ce beau toutou rejoigne le mien !!!!!

----------


## Daysie433

*un hommage magnifique et émouvant, votre vidéo m'a fait pleurer
merci pour la merveilleuse vie que vous avez donnée à Jouti, le voir ainsi si heureux près de vous tous quel bonheur
doux repos gentil Jouti, veille de ton au-delà sur ta famille que tu as tant aimé*  :: 
*courage à vous*  ::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Merci à tous, je suis très touchée par vos pensées pour notre petit Titi et notre famille. Il nous manque terriblement ... ::

----------


## anniec

::

----------


## fabienne h

Je prends le temps de découvrir ces nouvelles. 
Je suis triste avec vous. J'image votre peine. 
Mon petit Serbe Fifi (Fritz) a semble-t-il également 14 ans. 
Je profite de lui à 100 %. Ils sont tellement attachants. Moi aussi, le chien de ma vie. Le départ de Jouti me renvoie à mon histoire avec Fifi.
Donc encore une fois j'image votre peine.
Ce film montre le film d'une famille au complet. Quel bonheur. Images, moments à garder...
JOUTI a eu une belle, très belle vie avec vous. 
Merci et une grosse pensée.

----------

